# Question about air?



## country (Jan 21, 2008)

Have not been diving in 6 years but have 2 tanks with air in them would they be OK to do some hull cleaning on the boat? Just wondering if air goes bad.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't use 6 year old air. The air that goes into a scuba cylinder is hyper filtered and is very clean and dry, but any contaminants or corrosion in the cylinder can a negative effect on the air quality over a long period of time.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm with Jim drain them and don't take a chance the tankshave to bedue for a hydro and VIP any way


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

As cheap as it is to fill a tank, why take any chances? Get them scoped and have them filled.


----------

